# How to get an NIE for the Non EU spouse of EU national



## riss (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, I'm from Philippines and I have an EU husband we were living before in London, UK and I'm holding a UK residence card under EU family member. We decided to move here in Barcelona and I want to know how will I get NIE? and what are the needed requirements for this. Thank you for the answers! ?


----------



## kaluza (Jun 3, 2017)

I am an EU national but my wife is not.

When we moved to Valencia, after I had my NIE registered, my wife was able to file for hers via modelo EX-19. Fill it out and make an appointment with the local "Oficina de Extranjeria" (Inicio:: Secretaría de Estado para las Administraciones Territoriales :: ?). Once the paperwork is filed it takes up to 90 days to be accepted. Then you have to make an appointment at the police station to have finger prints taken and then you get your residency card.

When you go to the Oficina you'll likely want to bring every piece of documentation your husband had when he was issued his NIE. Photocopies of his registration card (NIE), work contracts, passports, etc. You will likely also need your original marriage certificate. In our case we had the original as well as an official translation of it (and then photocopies of them because they always want copies!).

At least, this is the process how I understand it. My company kindly hired an immigration lawyer to walk us through it. We've filed the EX-19 with the Oficina, just waiting for confirmation now...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Your both calling it an NIE when you really mean TIE.

Anyone can get an NIE if they have a valid reason for wanting one.

An NIE certificate is a white, A4 sheet of paper.

EU citizens need to sign on the list of foreigners and get their residency certificate/card if Spain is to be their home. It will also show your NIE

Non-EU citizens need to get a residencia (TIE) and is an identity card with photo and fingerprint on. It will also show your NIE.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry but the OP is a non EU citizen so she will need a RESIDENCIA not the same as an EU Citizen registration. 

These two document tend get confused by EU Citizens, as many insist on saying residencia when they mean EU Citizen Registration. When corrected they say it does not what they call it as everyone knows what they mean !!!

It was 12 years ago my wife, from Philippines came to live in Spain so the rules may have changed.

Then she was obliged to have a visa before coming to Spain and then had to start the application whilst that visa was valid.

Riss
I suggest as you are already here that you visit the extranjería of the National Police Comisaria (police station) in the area where you are staying and ask what paperwork you need. You may need to return to UK if you do not already have a visa.


Good Luck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> Sorry but the OP is a non EU citizen so she will need a RESIDENCIA not the same as an EU Citizen registration.



but that's exactly what I said - TIE not NIE


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> but that's exactly what I said - TIE not NIE



Sorry, it was just that I was confused as on the actual card it does not show TIE but 

"EXTRANJEROS ESPAÑA REGIMEN COMUNITARIO"

and on the reverse 

"FAMILIAR CIUDADANO DE LA UNION"

PERMANETE 

RESIDENTE NIE X******* F


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

Have you booked an appointment with an NIE agent?


----------



## riss (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you all guys for the informations. We went to the Local Police Station here in Lleida and got all the list of documents needed. Now I'm checking for a list of Private Health Insurance as we have to get one. My husband is self employed and have his company registered in UK, the people in the Policia said everything is fine we just need to have seguro medico privado which I dont know where to get since I am a first timer for all this stuff. Can you suggest me any affordable company which covers everything and can be accepted on applying for Residencia and NIE green card.

Gracias Señores y Señoras! ?


----------



## riss (Feb 19, 2018)

jtuohy said:


> Have you booked an appointment with an NIE agent?


I dont want to book an agent for it, as it will be more affordable for us to do it on our own. And we figured out yesterday that my husband have his NIE number before when he was living and Barcelona.. What he need now is the Tarjeta.


----------

